# Need third gun



## marathonwmn (Mar 15, 2012)

I am very new to shooting. My primary interest is self defense, although I enjoy a practice day at the range.

Right now, I have a S&W M&P 9mm and a Beretta Neos U22.

I want a small, concealable yet effective gun which has no more recoil than the S&W M&P 9mm (that's about all I want to handle). I've come to realize that there are compromises in size vs recoil but hope that someone in this forum can lead me to the ideal gun. :smt007

Thanks!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Kahr CW9.

Now you have 3

RCG


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Since you are new to shooting, I want to add my frequently-repeated comments about shooting small guns.

Small pistols of any caliber are difficult to shoot effectively and well.
They buck and twist in the hand, making the shooter quite uncomfortable. The result of that is the development of a flinch or, worse, a loose hold (which, by the way, only makes the pain worse).
Flinching causes misses. A loose hold can make the pistol malfunction, usually manifesting itself as an extraction/ejection problem.

The solution to this issue is practicing with a full-size, more comfortable pistol until mastery is approached, and only then switching to the smaller gun.
A further requirement, with a small-size pistol, is more frequent practice. The skill disappears quickly when it isn't reinforced.

I suggest waiting until you have achieved a measure of proficiency with the 9mm gun you already have, before going out to buy a small, concealable pistol.
When you are fairly proficient with what you already have, you will then know much more about how to choose a new, smaller gun.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Check out the M&P compact in 9mm, you are already familiar with the platform....JJ


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

marathonwmn said:


> I am very new to shooting. My primary interest is self defense, although I enjoy a practice day at the range.
> 
> Right now, I have a S&W M&P 9mm and a Beretta Neos U22.
> 
> ...


The thing is, if you get a smaller and lighter gun for carry but stay at 9mm, then it's probably safe to assume you will feel more recoil. I'd be interested to see if someone is aware of a smaller 9mm with the same or less recoil -- I don't mean that as a challenge, I'm interested.

If you really want to go smaller/lighter and maintain or reduce the felt recoil, you might want to consider 380ACP caliber pistols. For example, I have a Bersa Thunder 380 which I consider small, but not too small that I can't get a good hold on it. It has less felt recoil than my compact and full size 9mm pistols. I too wanted to get smaller, but still have something I could get a good grip on and shoot well. This is what worked for me.

Not trying to sell you on a Bersa, but the 380ACP might be something worth considering.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

A Glock 26 is reasonably easy to shoot and reasonably small and light. With a pinkie extension is it quite easy to shoot.

It conceals easily on the ankle or on the hip. But not in the pocket.

Springfield makes one (I saw the "full size" image in a magazine the other day) that is almost identical in size. So that makes two options. 

There are several others in that size range. I would avoid the very small and very light as Steve points out. They are difficult to shoot.

I have a 12 ounce revolver chambered in .357. It is no fun to shoot with .38s and is painful to shoot with .357. The accuracy is OK if you don't develop a serious flinch reflex-- a real possibility with these small, very light weapons chambered in major calibers.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

if you want a semiauto and no more recoil then you have ruled out the .40
the .45 actually has less recoil - its more of a push
also agree with the .380
rent some guns and try them
ideal gun is the 1911 45acp 3" or 4" or 5" - just gotta do a lot of practice as Steve mentioned


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

chessail77 said:


> Check out the M&P compact in 9mm, you are already familiar with the platform....JJ


Ditto.


----------



## sonja (Sep 16, 2011)

Get some more experience shooting what you have. Rent some guns. Find out what YOU like - not what other folks tell you to like.

Over the years, I've bought and sold way too many guns - revolvers, semi-autos, even a couple of long guns. I'm now down to a few guns I like to shoot, or continue to own just as SHTF insurance.

I am sorry I sold a couple of the guns I did sell -- but not all that much. If you like the M&P look for a compact M&P - shoot it, see if you like it. 

Every pistol has a different trigger feel. When you are at the range and switch from (an example) a Glock 21 and a 1911 - it's like night and day, even though both are 45 ACP.

Sig, Glock, Beretta, Springfield XDm, all feel different. The recoil impulse is different. I got rid of a couple of good guns simply because I was tired of adapting to different trigger pulls.

In other words, unless you want to become a "gun person" - find out what you like - try to stick to it. Of course, the more you shoot, the more your taste changes, the more you want.

I have a little 327 Federal Magnum Taurus Revolver w/ a 2" barrel -- I enjoy shooting it -- it is so darn accurate, it surprises me. I love my Kimber 1911 so much I want another 1911.

Etc., etc., etc.

Find out what you like, what you want to practice with -- then go do it.


----------



## multistage (Feb 24, 2011)

I ordered a SIG 238 for pocket carry. Small, flat, reliable. Recoil is gentle for a pocket gun, even allowing that it is a 380. An excellent gun if you don't mind cocked and locked in your pocket.


----------



## Sabe357 (Mar 23, 2012)

If you like the recoil of the 9mm then try the Ruger SR9c, it has an amazing trigger and is small enough to fit comfortably in a concealed iwb holster but not too light where shooting it is not fun. The Glock 19 and 26 are also great guns in that 9mm class. I'm a big self defense gun guy too and I am pretty partial to a small revolver also. If you don't mind the weight, a 38 special out of a 357 mag platform is fun to shoot and both are great rounds. Good luck on your search!


----------



## cluznar (Mar 11, 2012)

Bersa Thunder .380 or BP9cc 9mm


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

cluznar said:


> Bersa Thunder .380 or BP9cc 9mm


With all due respect, this is not helpful information.
It is not enough to merely indicate that someone should buy this gun or that one.
You need to explain why you are convinced that this particular choice is the one (or two) which will satisfy the questioner's requirements.


----------

